# When did you join the Canadian Forces ?



## 57Chevy

It is 36 years today that I joined the Canadian Forces.
I still have the initial enrollement slip.....1300hrs to be exact.
Course 7450 in Cornwallis.
Grenville ranges photo attached:
Cheers :cheers:


----------



## ModlrMike

Complete edit:

1978 - 48th Highlanders in Toronto;

1979 - 7932 in Cornwallis

2010 - HMCS Chippewa, Winnipeg

32 years and counting.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Did all my recruiting stuff on 18 Jan 79,  got on the plane to Cornwallis 10 Jan 80, course 8002, 12 Pl.  Any Herbies know an Ed Stewart?  He was my MCpl.


----------



## JSR OP

First time:  Dec 16, 1987 : Brockville Rifles- Did Basic Trg, part in Brockville, part in Petawawa

2nd Time:  Apr 1999 : 700 (Borden) Comm Sqn- Did Basic Trg again, this time in Borden with ACPDTC.  Lived in the Bunker for 10 weeks, that was neat!

Jun 11 2003 CT'd to RF.  Been at JSR ever since.


----------



## Old Sweat

The eviction notice on the gates of the Garden of Eden was still fresh when I enlisted. To be precise, 5 December 1957 at 6 PD in Toronto.


----------



## medicineman

Reserves - Apr 86...rolled over to Reg Force 25 Aug 88, Cornwallis Course number 8835.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe

YTEP, started basic in late Oct 1986 - course number 8645.

A series of both Reg and Res F since then.  As seen on my profile.

Just received the first clasp for the CD on Tuesday (a few months overdue).   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As seen on my profile.



I was wondering why you were a MCpl SigOp.... then I figured out your link points to each persons individual profile. For Moe's profile, click here: PMedMoe


----------



## missing1

Dec 6, 1960


----------



## Journeyman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As seen on my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> .... then I figured out your link points to each person's individual profile.
Click to expand...

That explains it; I thought her profile seemed unusually high-speed   ;D


----------



## REDinstaller

8 Jan 1990 at the Northern Alberta Militia District.


----------



## teltech

Enrolled in the res in Owen Sound 14 Dec '86; took the plunge in to the regs 27 Oct '94. Decided to remuster from inf to LCIS while I could still walk upright, doing that since Feb 2001!


----------



## Drummy

Joined as an Infantryman on 06 Dec, 1956 at 6 PD Toronto.

The remuster came later after 4 1/2 years as a Bren Gunner, and then Infantry Signaller Driver/Op.

Drummy


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable

My enrolment date was September 11th, 2001. I remember filling out paperwork in the morning when a Captain came into the room and informed us all that there had been a terrorist attack on the World Trade Center. The mood was quite a bit more sombre after that but we still proceeded with the ceremony.

Fast forward to now and I have nine years in and I'm on my third trade. I can't really imaging doing anything else.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Sworn in 05 Feb 1999....

Coming up on my CD this year. It'll look nice beside my GCS  ;D

So far, despite hurting my knee over the years, and @#$ing up my back in Afghanistan, I still have no Regrets about what I've done! It's been a great adventure to this point!


----------



## 3VP Highlander

JUL 1970, when I joined B Coy Alq Regt in Timmins, On.


----------



## OldSolduer

Sep 1974 with the N Sask R, then over to PPCLI in Jun 75.


----------



## PMedMoe

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I was wondering why you were a MCpl SigOp.... then I figured out your link points to each persons individual profile. For Moe's profile, click here: PMedMoe



Thanks for the correction.  I didn't realize that.

JM, I _am_ high-speed.


----------



## GAP

When did you join the Canadian Forces ?

I didn't....there were no wars going on at the time that the CF was involved in, so I tripped on down South....they had a handy one, warmth, tropical delights, soothing rains, oh, and plenty of action.....er....wait one.....that wasn't quite the way it was, but the past is better remembered than lived.  ;D.....December, 1966, USMC..............


----------



## vonGarvin

In November 1984 I enrolled as a Private Soldier in The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment.  On 13 September 1989 I CT'd to The Royal Canadian Regiment as a Corporal.  After a posting in Gagetown and London, ON, I began life as an OCdt (UTPNCM) on 01 May 1995.  Many moons later, I find myself back in Gagetown after stints in Gagetown (!) and Petawawa.


(It seems as though Gagetown and I agree on a few things.  It's been a love/hate relationship) ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

Joined the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment in 1978, and left because of civilian work commitments in 1989.


----------



## FreeFloat

Enrolled in March (or May?) 1994 with R Westmr R in New Westminster BC, did a year, then spent a year out (that's an interesting story, I never wanted to release, but was forced to by my C Clk) and re-enrolled Nov 1996 with 64 Bty 10 Fd Regt in Yorkton Sk, which has now folded causing an error on my MPRR (in which I am attributed to 2 Fd Engr Regt in Toronto, due to similar UIC).  I have my CD, and only NOW have I decided to do with my life.... I wanna go Mat Tech, but after discussion with the BPSO about the realities of trying to get into a trade that's full-up of people who never want to leave, I've put in my CT for LCIS.  Basically I'm 15 years (thereabouts) worth of full-time Class B service as a Clerk and I decide to rearrange my life completely.... []


----------



## MPwannabe

I officially join tomorrow, 14 December 2010. I will be sworn in at the Kingston recruiting center. My first posting at the Military Police Academy in Borden, Ontario.


----------



## mariomike

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> I officially join tomorrow, 14 December 2010. I will be sworn in at the Kingston recruiting center. My first posting at the Military Police Academy in Borden, Ontario.



Congratulations, and good luck!


----------



## BrandonSharp

February 22, 2011 is when it all comes down to for me.
Signing up my new life as an LCIS Tech.!!


----------



## trigger324

PRes Infantryman with the West Nova Scotia Regiment D Coy and then later B Coy from 03 Sep 92 until 09 Jun 95 when I was 3B'd out.  Something wasn't quite right with that so I decided to prove "them" wrong and get back in...Took forever it seemed and finally sworn into the RegF Navy on 11 May 03. Not going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## ArmyRick

18 October 1990. Infantry, Yeeeeee hawwwww. Enjoyed about 90% of my time to date.


----------



## BDTyre

19 May 2005...sworn in to the Seaforth Highlanders. Almost halfway to a CD now.


----------



## FDO

07 July 78, HMCS York, NRSSTP
CT'd 06 May 81
Retired 28 Feb 2010

No regrets except for friends lost!


----------



## Wookilar

Somehow I knew I'd be one of the "young" ones  ;D

24 Mar 93, Cornwallis 9313 (well, I graduated with 9319, it seems I had an attitude problem that required extra training....don't know what the hell they were talking about )

Wook


----------



## aesop081

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Somehow I knew I'd be one of the "young" ones  ;D
> 
> 24 Mar 93, Cornwallis 9313 (well, I graduated with 9319, it seems I had an attitude problem that required extra training....don't know what the hell they were talking about )
> 
> Wook



I joined just before you. 21 Feb 1993, course 9308 in St-Jean.


----------



## OldTanker

Student Summer Employment Plan (SSEP) June 1970, enrolled in the Canadian Scottish Regiment August 1970, joined the Regular Force as an Armour Officer Cadet August 1974, retired from the Canadian Army 2002.


----------



## mike63

Sep 81 - Joined the 26 Svc Bn North Bay;
Aug 83 - 8335 5 Pl Cornwallis;
Sep 08 - retired (medical release)

Regrets - Zero!


----------



## Lance Wiebe

July 1970, joined the FGH in Winnipeg.
Mar 1974 went reg force
April 2001 released.


----------



## George Wallace

Lance

You never Released.  You just did a Component Transfer to Civilian Instructor.    ;D


----------



## xo31@711ret

14 April 82 - savage 7 8258; TQ3 Pet, then 1RCR London Ont
LOTPed  88 to medic
Retired reg 14 Aug 06
Then sup Reserves attached posted to HMCS JOLLIET
hung up the uniform for good july 2010


----------



## Rigger052

Joined in may 98 with 723 Comm Sqn
CT'ed to the regs as a lineman Aug 14 2001
4 trips across the pond and a CD later, still enjoying the adventure.  ;D


----------



## a78jumper

Was sworn in at CFB Toronto sometime the last week of June, and first day of BOTC was in Camp Borden 3 July 1977.


----------



## eurowing

July 75, Reserves, HMCS Malahat
Nov 13 1975, Reg Force, 021 Arty
Nov 15 1975, Cornwallis 7546
5 years as a Gunner, remustered to Aero Engine Tech late 80
retired Sept 08, 
been in the sandbox with the Herons since Dec 08


----------



## Impromtu

My enrollement ceremony is on Jan 4, Artillery reserve


----------



## brihard

Damn, I'm new.

Joined in Feb 2004 with the Princess of Wales' Own Regiment down in Kingston. Moved up to the Camerons in Ottawa in Sept '05.


----------



## kincanucks

Reserves in 1975 - New Westminister Rifles so I could drink.
Regular Force 1979 - Cornwallis 7902 served on HMCS Gatineau and released 1981.
Rejoined in 1984 and served on HMCS Terra Nova (the space ship) until 1988.
OCTP(M) as Air Weapons and transferred to Artillery in 1990.
Served in Chatham NB, Lethbridge AB, Kingston ON and Moncton and Gagetown NB.  Currently in the sandbox.


----------



## ringknocker82

1998-2000: Reserves infanteer
2000-2007: Reg force infantry officer


----------



## marshall sl

March 1976  Seaforth Highlanders of Canada. I was part of the big recruitment for the 76 summer Olympics.I didn't go to Montreal they sent me to Vernon Cadet Campt to teach as I was a cadet at the same time.


----------



## dimsum

13 Dec 2000 at HMCS PREVOST as a MARS officer (Reserve)
Swapped over to the Reg F 01 Apr 2007 to ACSO (Air Nav at the time)

Travelled around, took part in some things, haven't had a bad posting yet.


----------



## Gunner98

24 June 1983 - Kitchener K/W RCAF Wing hosted enrollment ceremony - this summer after 2nd year university, I departed for officer training at CFRS Cornwallis very soon after.  Released at end of obligatory service May 1989

Re-enrolled - 17 December 1990 at Ottawa Recruiting Centre - still serving

Was 'B' Company Commander at CFRS Cornwallis July 1993 - August 1994 (closure).


----------



## Biohazardxj

West Nova Scotia Regiment 1980 - 1982
Reg Force:  September 1984, Course 8441 CFB Cornwallis.  Thanksgiving weekend.  Had to report in by 1800 on Saturday.  Sat around the shacks until Tuesday morning doing nothing.
Still serving.  8 years 3 months and 19 days to retirement.


----------



## BrandonM

I sent my application in around October the 15th for the Artillery Reserves... Been waiting ever since, working my ass off writing all these papers trying to get through the application process. About to head down to the recruiting office and switch over to Regs as Infantry now that I've turned 17. Hope the wait to get into BMQ isn't *too* long.




			
				3VP Highlander said:
			
		

> JUL 1970, when I joined B Coy Alq Regt in Timmins, On.



Really? I was raised in Chapleau, haha.



			
				Inpromtu said:
			
		

> My enrollement ceremony is on Jan 4, Artillery reserve



Which artillery reserve would this be?


----------



## edjackman

dec 19 1956 nfld  queens own rifles


----------



## ExSpr

Joined Sept 1974 Course 7436??? Cornwallis, plan on retiring End June 2011, all Reg F, when my leave is done March 2012? it'll be 37.5, don't regret a minute.

Mike


----------



## Hawk

Sworn in June 8, 1966, left for Cornwallis by train, July 4, Conestoga 33.

Hawk


----------



## Spanky

Enrolled Windsor Regiment September 1975.  Supp list from 1981 for 5 years, back to the Windsors.  Still at at, at least until later this spring.


----------



## gun plumber

Sworn in as a PRes gunner on 20 Jan 1994. After a couple years of trade school and the birth of my first son, CT'd to reg force on 3 May 2002.

Just received my CD last month, only a year and a half late. It's funny, some days I feel like I've been in forever, other days it feels like I joined yesterday!


----------



## NavyHopeful

Applied January 2011, sworn in June 2011, BMQ starts July 2011 for Weapons Engineering Tech - Navy.

Can't wait!!!

Rev


----------



## krustyrl

10 November 1985 in Cornwallis as a YTEP.  ATCA then SS Tech then AVN and now amalgameted again to ACS/ALSE.


----------



## AC 011

27 May 1993 as PRes Armd Crewman.  Been there ever since (except for a couple of years ED&T when the civvy boss sent me down under to help build army cars for the ADF, and another 2 attached to the Guns) though with a little less armour than we used to have  .


----------



## kawa11

I haven't!  ;D

No wait, that won't do.

Swear in August 3rd.

Ugh, wait, can I get a 'do over' post in a few months?


----------



## cupper

PRes Veh Tech 33 Svc Bn in Halifax September 1983 to 1989.


----------



## daftandbarmy

When did I join? When these guys were Top of the Pops, and I had about as much hair as they did:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXXPGsc9LnE


----------

